# looking for a 4 horse gooseneck..



## brelo (Sep 2, 2012)

*Horse trailer*

Hello,

I have the following trailer for immediate sale or possible trade:

2004 Titan Classic 3 Horse Slant Gooseneck Trailer with Dressing Room

Has been well taken care of - pulls nice... solid built - ready to roll ...
(is 3 horse slant - but roomy enough to haul 4 or 5

Extras include:
Roof vents
Interior lighting
Exterior lighting
Pass thru door
Escape door
Full size swinging rear door
Floor mats
Interior wall guards
Drop down windows
Sliding windows with screens
Drop down window guards
Dual Pin - Spring Loaded DropLeg Jack*

Carpeted dressing room
3 tier removable saddle rack
Sliding windows with screens
Tack bin*

Can email photos if interested.

Bre Lillie
254-965-1085
254-979-1731
[email protected]


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

My boss has one for sale..
email [email protected]
I think she had put it on craigslist for $9,500
4 horse slant, saddle racks in the back and 2 separate cargo spots.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.


----------

